# Damaged Black Trim (Grill)



## snapsnap (Jul 18, 2008)

I have the following damage (looks a bit like black water spots) on a Volvo grill (18 months old).

Prior to my purchase the car had a 'gold' valet...

IPA and the various, branded trim blackening products I have used have made no real difference.

Any ideas what this damage is caused by and if anything out there will fix it?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd give it a wipe with a magic eraser then stick something like gtechniq c4 on it.


----------



## snapsnap (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for the good tip - has made no difference I'm afraid.

I suspect that tar remover has been sprayed on and left to dry, damaging the surface.

Looks like a new grill....


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

heat gun?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Solution finish would probably work 

Sent from my SM-T719 using Tapatalk


----------



## snapsnap (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks both

heat gun is a thought, but I'm not sure how the chrome would react. Plus, I don't own a heat gun, so might try a hairdryer. Nothing to loose if the chrome is killed though

Solution Finish also noted...this is looking like my only real option.

A new grill is about £150+VAT !!, so I might need to accept what I have..


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

If it's porous plastic (matt) then solution finish on a bit of sponge will cover that up and last a long while. Or whatever vinyl and rubber product you already have. 

Koch Chemie Plast Star is my current favourite as it soaks into plastic and rubber. Two coats will keep it looking good for months. 

You need a bit of foam on a stick and about 30 mins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

As an outside the box thinking idea you could plastidip that fairly easily and achieve a finish thats similar to the OEM one


----------



## snapsnap (Jul 18, 2008)

Some Solution finish is on order...lets see how it does!

The photo above has already had some trim dressing (Black Wow and raceglaze, specifically) but neither did anything.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Get some of these as well; extremely useful...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/151310771235

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snapsnap (Jul 18, 2008)

Quick update, unfortunately, Solution Finish did nothing; pretty sure its a case of just putting up with this. might try a hairdryer.

Thanks for everyone's input


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Even Autosmart highstyle, that normally works on anything ?


----------



## snapsnap (Jul 18, 2008)

All of the products I have used have had a wholly minimal visual impact on the damaged areas - they were all still clearly visible. Ive just accepted it now TBH..


----------



## Ep3guy (Jun 12, 2013)

Have a look at owatrol polytrol you can pick up a 100ml sample tin for a fiver it might be worth a try it's a cracking product


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Did you give any more thought to the plastidip? I covered the chrome bits on my car with it a couple of years ago and it still looks like it did the day I did it. Takes virtually no time to apply and gives that matt black finish.


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Where abouts are you? If you're local to me ill fix it for you no sweat.


----------



## snapsnap (Jul 18, 2008)

MrMatt said:


> Did you give any more thought to the plastidip? I covered the chrome bits on my car with it a couple of years ago and it still looks like it did the day I did it. Takes virtually no time to apply and gives that matt black finish.


Yes I did actually mate - the trouble is the chrome bits would all need masking off, and this type of job is my idea of hell - I loathe spraying, and masking off beforehand even more so!

Thank you for the idea

My best bet is just to wait for a grill to appear on ebay.


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

plastidip is meant to need no masking, you simply spray it and if it goes anywhere you don't want it peels off!


----------

